# Aero Clone and Cycle Timers



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2015)

I have put together an aero cloner much like the one that lovn made.  I got a 6 port EZ Clone manifold and am using an Eco185 pump.  However, I am wondering if maybe I should put a cycle timer on it.  I have a 20% one (1 minute on, 4 minutes off).  Sometimes it seems that the stems stay "too wet".  Any advice?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't think there's a "too wet" as long as your solution is oxygenated and within temp :aok: 

I'm running an experiment, which I've already successfully done in the past, in which I'm trying to root some cuttings in just water in solo cups, with residual light. If that's not too wet, then your method should be just fine. The misting on the stems kinda weirds me out.. I would think a "still solution / medium" would be ideal for creation of roots. Seems like the pressure of the water being sprayed upon the cutting would be force enough to kinda "mess" with rooting. 

Buuut, it's all in my head certainly, as many people have used these!  I don't think you'll have a too wet type of situation.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2015)

My diy cloner I run continuously.


----------



## zem (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I don't think there's a "too wet" as long as your solution is oxygenated and within temp :aok:
> 
> I'm running an experiment, which I've already successfully done in the past, in which I'm trying to root some cuttings in just water in solo cups, with residual light. If that's not too wet, then your method should be just fine. The misting on the stems kinda weirds me out.. I would think a "still solution / medium" would be ideal for creation of roots. Seems like the pressure of the water being sprayed upon the cutting would be force enough to kinda "mess" with rooting.
> 
> Buuut, it's all in my head certainly, as many people have used these!  I don't think you'll have a too wet type of situation.



some strains do better than others. as you might have 100% success with one strain in solo cups, ime, many others might not give you a single rooted clone. we try and get  the conditions optimal to have high rates


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 23, 2015)

pump in my bucket runs 24/7...  only one I recall not rooting was Hammys Larry OG which may be the toughest cut on earth to get rooted...


----------

